# Lidded box



## MikeMD (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry, guys, haven't been around much lately. I've been up to my ears in work on the farm (it is the time of year for that...) and show after show, trying to keep inventory up...ugh...

Anyway, this piece was all about the wood tell me what it wanted. I had no preconceived ideas going into it. And it just happened...for better or worse.

I considered cutting the blank in half and getting two bowls (one NE). I considered a HF. But something told me to make a straight sided deep vessel with a NE. I've never done it. May or may not ever do it again. Who knows. When I was done finish cutting it, something seemed...lacking. A lid seemed fitting, so I cut a recess for a lid down just below the lowest NE point. I completely finished the bowl, and set it aside.

Then I scratched my head about a lid. Well, you can't go wrong with walnut and maple, so, I grabbed some walnut that I've had around for about 4 years that was good-n-dry. I turned it round so that it would fit into the vessel, put a little detail on the bottom, flipped it around, took off the tenon (leaving about 1 1/2" of thickness/height to the lid), and put it aside. I simply didn't know what to do with it.

One night, as I was doing my usual falling asleep routine (thinking about projects), I came up with an idea. When I got a chance, this is what I did: I put the lid into the vessel, and took a pencil and traced the NE contour onto the edge of the lid. Then I took my power carver and went from the center of the lid out to the sides meeting up with the pencil line. That, of course, meant that the lid fits and meets up with the vessel in only one way. Sure, you can put it on in any orientation, but it matches up in only one. I was going to make it all smooth, but kinda ended up liking the grooves. But how to sand it... I put a wire wheel on my lathe and had at it! Which actually gave it a neat texture. The knob, well, that was a bottle stopper gone wrong about a year ago. I actually saved it because I knew I'd use it for something someday.

I had this at a show this weekend and it got a LOT of attention. Actually almost had it sold (tag was $325) to a lady looking for a lidded box for her father's ashes. She absolutely loved it, but I think found something else at another booth that was probably cheaper.

Dimensions are 8" wide x 6" tall (vessel) plus the lid. Finish is my mixture (similar to Danish oil). Buffed, not waxed.

Comment (positive or negative) are certainly welcomed and encouraged. My feelings don't get hurt by honest criticism, and I don't get better by simple pats on the back and attaboys. So, tell me what you like or don't like. That's how we all grow as turners!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 17, 2014)

VERY nice- I like the textured lid.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 17, 2014)

I am with Mike1950 on that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice! You've really got the "natural" thing going on that piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2014)

Too cool! I love the lid and the way you carved it to follow the natural edge. The straight sides on the form are just 'OK' to me, but the piece as a whole is really nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 17, 2014)

Ha ha I know what you mean about going to sleep thinking of projects, I do the same thing, our version of counting sheep..... I think the lid is very cool and a great solution, I will probably steal your idea if I ever encounter that problem. What carving tool did you use? I love that texture. To me shapes are a matter of personal taste, rather than right and wrong or good and bad, BUT personally I think the shape of the box is rather uninspired compared to the lid. I would have brought the sides pretty much straight down with the base being somewhat smaller than the top, slightly conical in other words, with perhaps a slight outward curve to the sides. Kinda like Monday morning quarterbacking I know..... I haven't made a piece yet that when finished, I wished I would have done something differently. But if you sell your work, it's all about the customer anyhow, sounds like they like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 17, 2014)

Beautiful Mike !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 18, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Ha ha I know what you mean about going to sleep thinking of projects, I do the same thing, our version of counting sheep..... I think the lid is very cool and a great solution, I will probably steal your idea if I ever encounter that problem. What carving tool did you use? I love that texture. To me shapes are a matter of personal taste, rather than right and wrong or good and bad, BUT personally I think the shape of the box is rather uninspired compared to the lid. I would have brought the sides pretty much straight down with the base being somewhat smaller than the top, slightly conical in other words, with perhaps a slight outward curve to the sides. Kinda like Monday morning quarterbacking I know..... I haven't made a piece yet that when finished, I wished I would have done something differently. But if you sell your work, it's all about the customer anyhow, sounds like they like it!



Barry, yup, the turner's alternative to counting sheep...that's pretty accurate! You are welcome to steal the idea. Heck, I'd consider that a huge compliment for anyone to do so. So, steal away! I just used a Ryobi carver with the gouge attachment. Used to have one at my old job, so I'm comfortable with it. I have a Foredom (or however it is spelled), but the Ryobi is my go to (less set up) for this sort of occasional thing. Hehe, "the shape is rather uninspiring compared to the lid". Yeah, well, I built this from the ground up. I had no idea what the lid would look like when I turned it. As a matter of fact, IIRC, I had no intention of putting a lid on it until after I was done finish turning it. I do agree that some sort of curve (whether convex, concave, or tapered) would have looked...more pleasing and less chunky. Thanks for your in depth response.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 18, 2014)

When I first looked at the pix, I felt something similar to Doc and Barry -- not that the shape of the box/bowl is wrong, but that there might be another shape which is perfect.

Trying to figure out what that could be is taking a lot longer 

Wood this beautiful certainly doesn't need embellishment -- for me, it's almost a duty to get out of the way and let the wood speak. I think I'd like it better with straight sides, a shallow rebate around the bottom rim so that it looks like it's floating slightly above the table maybe. Vertical or (as Barry suggested) slightly tapered. That reminds me of some pieces that John Lucas turned (I think they were pictured in American Woodturner, I know he posted them on WoodworkingTalk) -- he fluted the outside and made them look like cupcakes. It goes against my principle of keeping things simple when the wood is this decorative, but it might work.

All that said ... great piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a fan! I love a design where the wood does the talking, and this piece does that for sure. Love the complimentary lid, just accentuates the base even more. Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 18, 2014)

Duncan, thanks. It helps seeing others' views. If I get the chance to do this type of form again, I'll try to take into account the advice I've gotten.

Henry, I think you nailed what I was going for. Simple form where the wood was spectacular, and accent with the lid. That hasn't hit home with everyone. But you can't (or at least I can't) please everyone... Though those that aren't pleased with certain aspects of this turning certainly help me to see another angle, and I appreciate that.


----------



## TimR (Jun 18, 2014)

Sweet job with this piece Mike, I think having the lid come down to match the NE profile is very cool...and I too intend to copy it I'm sure at some point. Hopefully, I'll forget ever seeing yours and will call it my own.  Just kiddin' of course. Excellent piece and great inspiration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks, Tim. Well, I know that the form isn't everyone's favorite (honestly, not mine, either)...the wood of the form is another story. Also, everyone seems to like the idea of the lid...well, almost everyone. Steve isn't the biggest fan. Anyway, I'm going to look for pieces that I can do this with again in the future. I like the idea of the molded lid, and want to explore a bit more with it. I'm looking forward to seeing what other people do with the idea, as well.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 18, 2014)

Mike - I love it. What I like most about it is the uniqueness. I love it when someone comes up with something completely original. Its one of those things you will do several more times and allow it to morph each time into a little bit more. Its where signature pieces come from. Its a sign of a clear mind and exactly what I love most about turning. Even though I didn't turn it it reminds me of how relaxing turning is.  Looking forward to the next edition

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow, original and signature piece...those are awfully kind words. Though I'm sure it has been done before...maybe just not in a while or no one else "posted" it. But yeah, I'd like to explore this form more and see where it goes. As I said before, I'd be just as happy to see where others take it. Again, thanks for the kind words, Scott.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2014)

Mike I think it rocks. I love to see pieces that don't 'conform' to the norm or to 'established form parameters'. Often times it doesn't work but this one surely does. I like everything about it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, fellas, the piece found a home this weekend. A woman in her 70's (maybe 80's...not sure) who is an artist (abstract oils) that used to show at the show I was doing, bought it on Saturday for $325. It was only its second show. So, may or may not have been under priced. But I'm glad to see it with someone that appreciates it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 6, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Well, fellas, the piece found a home this weekend. A woman in her 70's (maybe 80's...not sure) who is an artist (abstract oils) that used to show at the show I was doing, bought it on Saturday for $325. It was only its second show. So, may or may not have been under priced. But I'm glad to see it with someone that appreciates it.




Congrats!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 7, 2014)

Really cool, Mike! I love the carved lid and that it follows the natural edge. I'm glad you got it sold. Be glad you're in that location. Around here, I would have been lucky to get $72.50. Guess that's the price you pay to live in Popcornfarte'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, Dane, this area does have some cash... And the show was in an artsy kinda area...which helps.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 7, 2014)

I think it is beautiful !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

